# Big Blow Out on Snow Goose Decoy Shells!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Higdon Decoys came to me and offered a large discount on their 2nds of snow and blue goose decoys shells. During manufacturing, a couple of the decoys had a slight pink mix from the bills in the paint and may have a tint if you look close. This only effects a couple decoys at most per dozen. The heads are also very tight.

Instead of $129.99/dozen, they're being offered at $79.99/dozen while supplies last. To purchase, see the links below. They're ready to ship immediately.

Snow Goose Decoy Shells

Blue Goose Decoy Shells

FYI


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Chris, I think you have those links backwards


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good call...thanks.


----------

